# Zeilenumbrüche (<br />) in XSL-FO



## xmlguru (5. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

vielleicht kann mir jemand hierbei helfen:

Wie kann ich zwei Zeilenumbrüche <br /> (direkt hintereinander) mittels XSL-FO darstellen.

Mit einem <br />finktioniert es soweit. Wenn ich diesen mittels XSLT zu

<fo:block> </fo:block>

transformiere, sieht zunächst alles super aus.

Bsp:

    Dies ist der Knotentext mit <br /> Umbruch

wird dann zu

    Dies ist der Knotentext mit
    Umrbruch


Nun habe ich aber das Problem, dass wenn ich zwei <br />'s hintereinander habe,
die Ausgabe genauso aussieht, also aus:

    Zitat
    Dies ist der Knotentext mit <br /><br />Umbruch

wird auch wieder folgendes:

    Dies ist der Knotentext mit
    Umbruch


Es sollte aber so aussehen :

    Dies ist der Knotentext mit

    Umrbruch



Jemand eine Idee wie man das richtig realiseren könnte?

Übrigens, wenn ich folgendes für den <br /> in XSL:FO einfüge, habe ich immer
eine Leerzeile dazwischen, was ja auch nicht sinnvoll ist :

<fo:block><fo:leader /></fo:block>


----------



## ComFreek (5. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

ich weiß zwar nicht die Lösung auf dein Problem, allerdings kann ich dir folgendes sagen:

_<br />_ sollte man nur für einen Zeilenumbruch nutzen, nicht um mehrere Absätze voneinander zu trennen.
Da sollte man lieber ein _<p>_-Element einsetzen.


----------

